# Victor Borge



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Anyone else here a fan of Victor Borge? RIP
He was a famous Danish comedian who was an amazing musician and the majority of his jokes are to do with classical music. Hilarious!!


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I'm a fan of Victor Borge! He's amazing!

"And now I shall play for you a scale in the key of C.

...

Where the hell is C?

...

YOU DIDN'T MARK THE C!!!"


----------



## livemylife (Mar 13, 2009)

I love him!!

I love the skit where he pretends to be Liszt and the falling autumn leaves! Oh and the artifacts of Mozart (B and C) hahaha


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Being of Danish ancestry myself, I still love to watch all his shows ... I never tire of them. 

One of my favorite quips by Borge:

"Mozart was ... a ... bust ... " 

Enjoyable too was the piano piece for four hands ... a total riot.


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

The first clip posted is actually my favourite one. Hilarious stuff.

I saw Borge live one time when I was very young. A bit too young perhaps, as I don't really remember all that clearly. I do remember that it was funny though, and that I laughed and had a good time. I assume that I probably only got some of the jokes at the time, and not all of them. I have since caught up, and even have his book.. somewhere... must find that.


----------

